# Tyco wiring diagram



## imatt88

Hey all,

Back from Latvia!!

Now down to business....

I just picked up a Tyco Alco C430 and a C630...cheap (read..junk:laugh

Does anyone make a basic wiring diagram for these? I rebuilt the 430, cleaned everything up, regreased, and resoldered the wires.

Problem is, nothing happens when I apply power. Not sure if I put the wires back in the right spot or not.

Any help would be appreciated

Cheers, Ian


----------



## shaygetz

>>> http://hoseeker.org/assemblyexplosiontyco/tyco235430pg2.jpg


----------



## imatt88

Cool, thats what I have.:thumbsup: 

My motor setup is a little different, but I would imagine the wiring would be the same.

Thanks shay, where did you find that anyway?

Cheers, Ian


----------



## tjcruiser

Ian,

Not sure if this has wiring diagrams, but the site below has lots of interesting info on old Tyco trains, sets, etc. You might want to stick this in your Favorites list:

http://tycotrain.tripod.com/tycotrains/

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## shaygetz

imatt88 said:


> Cool, thats what I have.:thumbsup:
> 
> My motor setup is a little different, but I would imagine the wiring would be the same.
> 
> Thanks shay, where did you find that anyway?
> 
> Cheers, Ian


You're quite welcome. Yes, the wiring should be near the same. The site is hoseekers.org, pretty much everything ever made is there.


----------



## imatt88

TJ,

Thanks for the link. I actually joined the Tyco forum.

Cheers, Ian


----------



## Big Ed

imatt88 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Back from Latvia!!
> 
> Now down to business....
> 
> I just picked up a Tyco Alco C430 and a C630...cheap (read..junk:laugh
> 
> Does anyone make a basic wiring diagram for these? I rebuilt the 430, cleaned everything up, regreased, and resoldered the wires.
> 
> Problem is, nothing happens when I apply power. Not sure if I put the wires back in the right spot or not.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated
> 
> Cheers, Ian



Why do you get "junk" like that anyway?

A couple of links that might help you some?
http://goingincirclez.com/TycoTrains/Guide/PowerTorqueRepair

http://goingincirclez.com/TycoTrains/Guide/5


F units?
http://goingincirclez.com/TycoTrains/Guide/7


----------



## imatt88

big ed,

Beacuse I have issues:laugh:


----------



## shaygetz

imatt88 said:


> TJ,
> 
> Thanks for the link. I actually joined the Tyco forum.
> 
> Cheers, Ian



Aye...there's no hope fer ye now...:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

imatt88 said:


> big ed,
> 
> Beacuse I have issues:laugh:



I might as well throw this at you!



:ttiwwop:


----------



## imatt88

:laugh::laugh:

I'll try and get pics up today


----------



## imatt88

This is the locomotive in question..a Tyco Alco C430










The cover for the brush spring is off on the drive unit because I was trying to solder the wire on it, and I lost the d%%m brush spring in the process

I believe it is wired right, but I get nothing


----------



## shaygetz

Ahhh...one of my favorites...










Mine has the older MU2 motor, like the diagram. Yours can easily be remotored with the drive motor from a CD ROM.


----------



## imatt88

Shay,


I would love to do that....How did you grind out the motor housing?

How did you wire it?

Cheers, Ian


----------



## Big Ed

imatt88 said:


> This is the locomotive in question..a Tyco Alco C430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cover for the brush spring is off on the drive unit because I was trying to solder the wire on it, and I lost the d%%m brush spring in the process
> 
> I believe it is wired right, but I get nothing



Hey reckers does that engine look familiar to you?
Upside down and all?


----------



## imatt88

Yup. he should:laugh:


----------



## Big Ed

imatt88 said:


> Yup. he should:laugh:



I got to figure out how many miles that stuff traveled in the last year!


----------



## shaygetz

Wiring is pretty straightforward, the red dot is the positive or right hand side of the loco. I use them for all my low end motive power...


----------



## imatt88

Shay,

Nice:thumbsup:


----------

